# ImageIcon erstellen



## DieDreiJavas (6. Dez 2011)

Wir wollen einen ImageIcon-Array erstellen. Dazu haben wir zunächst die ImageIcons erstellt und möchten nun die einzelnen Positionen zuweisen. 
Ein Beispiel:

```
spielFeldFigur [0][0].setIcon(bla);
```

bla ist in diesem Fall dann der Name vom ImageIcon und SpielFeldFigur ist der Name des Arrays. Das Problem ist, dass .setIcon "undefined for the type ImageIcon" ist. Die von Eclipse angeboten Lösungsmöglichkeiten (wie .setImage) haben wir schon ausprobiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Marco13 (6. Dez 2011)

Meinst du vielleicht einfach
spielFeldFigur [0][0] = irgendeinImageIcon;
!?


----------



## Schrubber (10. Dez 2011)

.setIcon machste z.b. bei einem Jlabel, um das Bild dort hinzuzufügen.


----------

